
Fun Linux commands - tonteldoos
http://www.binarytides.com/linux-fun-commands/
======
blackdivine
telnet towel.blinkenlights.nl is not working. RIP

~~~
majormjr
Still works for me.

~~~
blackdivine
munir@munir-HP-ProBook-450-G2:~$ telnet

towel.blinkenlights.nl

Trying 94.142.241.111...

Connected to towel.blinkenlights.nl.

Escape character is '^]'.

Connection closed by foreign host.

